# A Rebirth



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I won this on ebay back in August...



(sellers photo)

It wasn`t in the best condition with quite a lot of wear to the chrome case, the movement was loose & time keeping wasn`t brilliant but I`ve only seen one other like it which is still listed on Ebay. BTW both had the same unusual bronze coloured dial, the bezel insert is acrylic which afaik is unusual at this price range.

As it had a few issues a few weeks ago I took it to Steve Burrage for some TLC, he told me that the dials on these were very suseptable to damage due to sunlight. A couple of days later he rang me to say he`d found a NOS case complete with crown, dial & hands & would I like him to put the movement in it? :huh:

Naturally I said yes please 

Here`s the result...

*Services, Model 1078, Cal.EB 8021 17 Jewels, circa 1970s*










Case size is 39mm excluding crown,43mm inc, 12mm deep with19mm lugs,mechanically it now runs sweet as a nut 

Compare the original case & dial with the new one...



















Obviously a `sports` watch rather then a true divers but still rather nice IMO & certainly a striking colour scheme, I think the synthetic ` Kevlar` style strap I got off Roy goes rather well with it too B)

I mentioned earlier that Steve said these were susceptable to sun damage, I gather it was not uncommon to find ones that had been on display in shop windows where the area not shielded by the hands was noticably lighter. I wonder how many there are left with the original cool blue, I know I`m going to be very careful & avoid exposing this one to direct sunlight :blind:


----------



## broken guzzi (Jan 6, 2010)

Very nice! The transformation is amazing! Enjoy! Regards, jim


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Nice one Mac


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Very nice. I really like the arrow hour hand. I've seen a few handsome vintage divers that look similar, but always in poor condition.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

That's one heck of a transformation,it looks mint,

More like circa 2010! ^_^

Great strap choice,it really goes well with the dial and overall look of the watch. k:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

That looks great Mac but I must say it does have a ring of "Trigger's Broom" to it


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks guys :thumbup:



mutley said:


> That looks great Mac but I must say it does have a ring of "Trigger's Broom" to it


True but at least the parts come from & were put together by an ex-employee of the Services Watch Company & if Steve could source a suitable NOS EB 8021 movement I`d get him to complete the effect, it would be the first `new` Services in over 30 years


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Mach,

What a difference looks excellent now :thumbup: Â

I have a Raketa TV with the same sun faded dial........

BR Martin


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Great find! What a beauty...!


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Very nice & crisp! :thumbup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Stunning watch mate, nice one :thumbsup:

Would it be rude to ask how much a restoration like that costs? Feel free to tell me to bugger orf and mind my own business, of course :lol:

Oh, and the "Trigger's Broom" comment made me laugh, classic!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Result Mach!


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Maybe its just the photo - but I rather like the shade of the sun damaged dial :lookaround:

But as others have said, the restored one looks like new.

An unusual model for Services ?? - Most of the ones we've seen from you Mach are the regular "dress" designs.

What other "oddities" have Services come up with in their life ???


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice one Mach and a great transformation to NOS more or less. :thumbsup:


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

thats one i would definetley wear i like the dial,bezel and those big pointer hands :thumbsup:


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Thats a cracker! simply mint.

Hats off to Steve Burrage for sourcing the parts.

well done.

Steve


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks guys :thumbsup:



Davey P said:


> Would it be rude to ask how much a restoration like that costs? Feel free to tell me to bugger orf and mind my own business, of course :lol:


It was more a replacement of parts & movement service then a true restoration but lets just it was a very reasonable price :wink2:



langtoftlad said:


> Maybe its just the photo - but I rather like the shade of the sun damaged dial :lookaround:


Well this one has been listed for some time Services mind you the seller`s description is a bit optimistic to say least ie mint condition, all steel case etc & they`ve got their movement pics mixed up oh & the model name is wrong, as to the BIN well 



> But as others have said, the restored one looks like new.
> 
> An unusual model for Services ?? - Most of the ones we've seen from you Mach are the regular "dress" designs.
> 
> What other "oddities" have Services come up with in their life ???


There`s been a few, for example...



&



thorpey69 said:


> Less fuzzy pics and a price slash to Â£60 delivered


I hope you don`t mind me using this `T` :wink2:


----------

